# Certified Bow Technician?



## MATXT (Aug 16, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## wml (Jul 12, 2007)

I am curious as well ????


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Bow companys put out classes for bow techs to get certified on different brands, I'll be taking two classes in spring. It helps a bow shop when customers see certificates hanging on the wall.


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure about this place but you may want to check it out...

http://www.chapmanarchery.com/index.htm


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been certified by Mathews


----------



## MATXT (Aug 16, 2007)

Buellhunter said:


> I've been certified by Mathews



How did you get certified by Mathews? Do you work there? Are you an employee? I'm very interested.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

MATXT said:


> How did you get certified by Mathews? Do you work there? Are you an employee? I'm very interested.


I attended schools/seminars that were hosted by various different companies where certificates were issued for completing specific tuning and tech courses/training...

Mathews/Mission, Bowtech/Diamond, PSE/Browning/AR, Hoyt/Reflex, and Fred Bear...not to mention the various sight, rest, etc. companies whose training I have attended...they are fun and enlightening.

These are usually paid for by the tech or shop attending, but they can be very rewarding to the individual and the company you work for...when you are done, they issue certification that you have attended their training.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Not to bash pro-shop "certifed bow technicians" at all......

However, the top 10 bow-tuners I know are individuals not employed in the archery industry whatsoever.....they are simply top-level shooters who (by trial and error and years of working on their own bows), have learned how to extract every ounce of performance from them.....:wink:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Can an individual not working for a shop go to any of these courses to get certified?

I want to do it for my own bow and just as a hobby with my friends but I want to know what I am doing before I screw up one of the bows.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Check out, "www.chapmanarchery.com"
They give Tech Certification Schools at Kinsey's, Pape's and private one on one programs. They are excellent.
DFA


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

TexasGuy said:


> Not to bash pro-shop "certifed bow technicians" at all......
> 
> However, the top 10 bow-tuners I know are individuals not employed in the archery industry whatsoever.....they are simply top-level shooters who (by trial and error and years of working on their own bows), have learned how to extract every ounce of performance from them.....:wink:


That is true, I know a few that are not factory certified and have been working on bows for a long time and are very good. I've been working on them for 18 yrs, spent the first 2 yrs working on my own, I wasen't certified with some of the bow company's untill 2 yrs ago and they are Bowtech and Hoyt. This spring I will be going for Diamond and Fred Bear, Diamond for sure.


----------



## JB1971 (Jul 16, 2007)

Go to www.chapmanarchery.com. George, the founder, is one of the most respected instructors in the industry! In fact his course is the ONLY copyrighted course in the U.S.A. He has forgotten more than most have learned. His staff is pretty damn good too! George has trained more people than the Army I think, and he remembers everyone of his students.


----------



## grimmekr (Jan 23, 2007)

Sooooo, what I've gotten out of this is that there is some schools, like the Chapman school, that you can go to without being employed by anyone. But for the most part, you have to work for a company and have them send you to their own cerification programs to get certified. Please let me know if I'm missing anything.


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*schools*



grimmekr said:


> Sooooo, what I've gotten out of this is that there is some schools, like the Chapman school, that you can go to without being employed by anyone. But for the most part, you have to work for a company and have them send you to their own cerification programs to get certified. Please let me know if I'm missing anything.


I had the opportunity to take part in a pse school last year. They tried to teach the students more about running an archery business more than actual working on bows. They did show some basics, how to tie a peep and how to install basic equipment. I have worked on bows for the last 17 years and feel I have been certified by experience. If I were going to go to a class I would make sure it was on technical issues for the bow. Also just because a person has a certificate that says he or she is a bow tech does not make them a bow tech. A little mechanical aptitude and common sense go a long way.


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*Certified Tech*

I agree with what everyone is saying about Mr. Chapman. His classes are top notch. I attended the PSE Tech School in Columbia MO about 2 years ago and the things that I learned at that 2 day school was great. I don't know if you can through the school unless you are a dealer or part of a shop. I went Kinsey Archery to get my information.


----------



## PAbowhunter86 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have checked Mr. Chapmans site and it seems like you learn alot. Can anyone give an idea on price for his classes?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

PAbowhunter86 said:


> I have checked Mr. Chapmans site and it seems like you learn alot. Can anyone give an idea on price for his classes?


J
Just so you know. Mr. Chapman passed away a couple years ago. The school continues to use his name. I think I paid around $1000 plus expenses back in 2007.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

PSE has a school you can attend, http://www.pse-archery.com/content/...ntent_id=445-afac6db1567768b2ddfe2f3d035f7ffb, Shooting instructor and Tech

Not really sure that the certs mean anything though. It is not like there is a cert for all bow that is reconized by everyone, just one for each mfg.


----------



## AWalt451 (Mar 17, 2021)

grimmekr said:


> Just got a real quick question. How do you become a certified bow technician? Do you have to take some sort of classes, or training course? Or do certain companies give you their training once you are hired? I know for golfing, their is training classes you have to do before a golf course will hire you as a club pro. Just wondering if it was the same for archery.


I attended Fulcrum Archery's Tech class and I couldn't be happier for doing so. Through fulcrum you learn all aspects with all bows regardless of manufacturer. I can proudly stand behind my diploma and confidently work on any bow that comes in my shop and release to the customer a level of fitment that I have yet to see in some of my competitors work. Bringing the "Pro" back to the Pro Shop.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I attended the PSE school that lasted a week. I had George Chapman teaching the class at that time. After one week, I became certified as a PSE bow technician. But the concept is the same for all bows. 

This was in 1995 and I worked at a bow shop at that time. The shop paid for the class so I have no idea what it cost at that time. The last day, everyone put together any bow of their choice from scratch and were able to take that bow home. I made a Mach 5 and picked out perfectly matched limbs and only the best materials. The cams had no lean and the string ran down the exact center of the grip. It was the best shooting bow I ever had.

Not to bash PSE but every part was milled at PSE at that time and the assembly was done on site. I witnessed CNC milling machines making cams, risers, etc on site and the strings were also made in the factory. The only bad thing I had to say was that once you left the office and entered the factory,Spanish was the only language spoken.


----------

